# Silva Origo Compass Watch



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You can get these Silva Origo watches for under Â£30









It has a digital compass with 16 point cardinal display, and can also be adjusted for magnetic declination, 12/24-hour display format, 4 Daily alarms, hourly chime signal, 1/100s resolution chronograph with 24 hours working range, chronograph also has a split time function & bar graph animation (whatever that is), a 1 second resolution count down timer with 24 hours working range, dual time, backlight with 3 seconds delay and water resistant to 50 meters.

Diameter is about 50mm so a lot more practical than the Pro Trek.

Silva have a good name as a budget priced compass maker so I would think the watches are OK









They have more complex models with altimeters, barometers, tracking etc. but this model is a great package for the money IMO


----------

